# Great idea Boris!!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

So if I have it right mr Boris wants to now move heathrow into riches back garden in Kent and then sell of the old heathrow for development? Ahh also we can then have 24hr hour a day flights as it will all be over water.
Never mind devaluing the land and house prices in Kent and making them sky high at the old heathrow site.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't think so on the house price front, everytime the doom mongerers bitch on about anything new, the reverse happens and house prices increase. Its happened with HS1, people clamour to be near the stations, its happening where ever major development happens. It looks like Paramount is going to happen next to Bluewater, local prices are rising in anticipation already, sure there will be traffic gridlock, but it means thousands of new jobs, and that means money, plain and simple.

Personally I don't think Boris Island will happen, but if it does, it would create so many jobs, house prices would sky rocket again. Hopefully it will, and will save ever having to pass through Thiefrow again.

You just need to look at places like the dregs of Medway to see that a lot of new build flats (apartments in estate agent speak) are stupid money for living in what was/is considered a pretty shite area, but its starting to be 'gentrified' and prices are rising fast, and its happening for 35 miles along the Thames all the way to Tower Bridge.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Well even worse then......no fooker will be able to buy one as all buy to lets already done to cash in


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you ar 'avin a laugh coff , jobs,, WTF,,,,,,,,,,,,,, yes lots of jobs at minimum wage , so a few can exploit the many at the cost of sleepless nights for those under the flight path,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wheeeey hey ,, yes boris, great idea,,, go buy a fukin comb pall,, you aint foolin everybodyl


----------

